# Good deal on Glocks



## Jrags (Jul 15, 2012)

Just saw this posted on another forum and thought I would share. Sounds like a heck of a deal to me.  Shooters Plus $478. with free shipping. if I was in the market for another Glock I would be all over it.


----------



## AK47MAN (Oct 14, 2012)

*I bought a new Gen 3 G17 last month. Came with three mags and everything else for $480.
Could not pass it up...!! Manufacture Date of July 11th, 2012...Awesome gun..!!*


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, you can get the Generation 3 on the cheap now. Personally, I prefer the latter Gen 3's better anyway. Good buy!


----------



## bpatzer91 (Aug 10, 2017)

new to this sight but looking for a 19 new produced 2010-2012


----------

